# 4th HMS Illustrious



## lear01 (Nov 11, 2008)

My Father-in-Law, Cyril John Hall (nickname Stokes) b.1931, served on the 4th Illustrious in the early fifties. Does anyone know of any surviving members who served at the same time or who may know Cyril? Any help greatly appreciated.


----------

